
No More Definition Links in Google Search? - rms
http://friendfeed.com/e/811bbc07-d772-0cf2-fa8e-815c0aaf8fb7/No-More-Definition-Links-in-Google/
======
iamdave
will define: <term> still work? That was the main way I got definitions, as
opposed to just typing the word in.

------
pmorici
still works for me.

